# Pigeon fanciers in Springfield, Masschusetts



## O'Connor (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,
I'm just wondering if there are ny other pigeon faanciers in the Springfield, Masschusetts area. Thanks.

Best Regards,
Moe O'Connor


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in Southern NH ... only about 2 hrs away. 


And (about 100 yrs ago ) I graduated from Springfield College ... does that count?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm in Southern NH also, But soon to be Southern Maine. 
Welcome to PT


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in Plymouth, MA...also about 2 hours.


----------



## O'Connor (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Folks,

Thanks to all of you for responding. I'm hoping to find a place nearer to Springfield, though, possibly in the Springfield, Northampton area. I work in Southwick, MA, so anyplace near Agawam or Chicopee would also be great.But maybe I'll see you at the shows if I'm able to start having some pigeons again. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Try CT:*

There are several breeders in CT, I would suggest you log on to the NPA website and find the clubs nearest to you.


----------

